

Which of the 11 American nations do you live in? - pappyo
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/govbeat/wp/2013/11/08/which-of-the-11-american-nations-do-you-live-in/

======
SkyMarshal
This should link to the (better) original article, not the WaPo rehash:

[http://www.tufts.edu/alumni/magazine/fall2013/features/up-
in...](http://www.tufts.edu/alumni/magazine/fall2013/features/up-in-arms.html)

------
greenlakejake
The the article talks about the Left Coast - I call it the Best coast. It's
where Intel, Boeing, HP, Microsoft, Tesla, Amazon, Starbucks and the Grateful
Dead come from. Let any other part of the country match that. :)

~~~
vampirechicken
In Appalachia, they have Skyline Chili. I accept your surrender.

